# [solved] kernel module for touchpad

## minsoehan

My Gentoo running laptop is Acer E5-471 which has left/right-buttonless touchpad.

I compiled kernel but touchpad does not work. I am searching right and specific kernel option for my laptop's touchpad. 

at this moment, I use arch kernel to boot up Gentoo...(yes touchpad works) and I check lspci -k.

my lspci -k shows:

```
msh@localhost ~ $ sudo lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller (rev 0b)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller

   Kernel driver in use: hsw_uncore

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller

   Kernel driver in use: i915

   Kernel modules: i915

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT HD Audio Controller (rev 0b)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Haswell-ULT HD Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series USB xHCI HC (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 8 Series USB xHCI HC

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: xhci_pci

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series HECI #0 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 8 Series HECI

   Kernel driver in use: mei_me

   Kernel modules: mei_me

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series HD Audio Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 8 Series HD Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev e4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev e4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev e4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series USB EHCI #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 8 Series USB EHCI

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series LPC Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 8 Series LPC Controller

   Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

   Kernel modules: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 8 Series SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series SMBus Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 8 Series SMBus Controller

   Kernel modules: i2c_i801

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0c)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

05:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Lite-On Communications Inc QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter

   Kernel driver in use: ath9k

   Kernel modules: ath9k

```

which is my touchpad in the list above and which kernel option I need to enable for that.

thz for help in advance.....Last edited by minsoehan on Tue Aug 25, 2015 9:22 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Buffoon

Your touchpad is likely a USB device, it will not show up in lspci.

----------

## ian.au

minsoehan

The kernel option for your touchpad will be Device Drivers -> HID SUPPORT

Have a look for USB HID SUPPORT and turn on raw HID SUPPORT there.

----------

## Silentd

Hello,

Have you try that ?

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Synaptics

Regards,

----------

## minsoehan

 *Silentd wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Have you try that ?
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Synaptics
> ...

 

of course, I did...

----------

## minsoehan

 *ian.au wrote:*   

> minsoehan
> 
> The kernel option for your touchpad will be Device Drivers -> HID SUPPORT
> 
> Have a look for USB HID SUPPORT and turn on raw HID SUPPORT there.

 

yes, I enabled it. The touchpad still doesn't work.

thz for suggestion.

I also tried with USB Synaptics support but doesn't work.

----------

## tclover

Follow this thread/ELAN Touchscreen for a formal method to get your touchscreen working.

Of course, you should look at your `[/var/log/]dmesg' and or in conjunction to `lsusb' commands to get exactly the hardware manufacturer and model--just follow the previous thread by replacing ELAN with whatever manufacturer you found there.

----------

## Johnny B. Goode

Maybe

https://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/HID_RMI.html

and 

 Input Devices -> Mice section in kernel?

----------

## minsoehan

thank you all for suggestions.

I compiled 50+ kernels in this week.

I read a lot wiki pages, forum threads and followed them. Configured kernel options and compiled them. but....

my touchpad never work.

Now, I am using Gentoo by Arch Linux's kernel.

It can flawlessly drive Gentoo system on my laptop...

sorry, I am using Gentoo without its heart.

----------

## Buffoon

Your touchpad may be a PS/2 device.

----------

## minsoehan

If I boot my Gentoo up using Arch kernel, touchpad works.

dmesg shows this:

```
msh@localhost ~ $ dmesg | grep input                                                                                                                  

[    0.531188] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

[    7.715005] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    7.715061] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

[    7.715111] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input3

[    7.715231] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input4

[    8.610980] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input5

[    8.812545] input: HD WebCam as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb2/2-7/2-7:1.0/input/input6

[    9.440299] input: A4TECH USB Device as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/0003:09DA:054F.0001/input/input7

[    9.460526] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input8

[    9.490987] hid-generic 0003:09DA:054F.0001: input,hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [A4TECH USB Device] on usb-0000:00:14.0-1/input0

[    9.491134] input: A4TECH USB Device as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.1/0003:09DA:054F.0002/input/input9

[    9.491216] hid-generic 0003:09DA:054F.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [A4TECH USB Device] on usb-0000:00:14.0-1/input1

[    9.688734] input: HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/sound/card0/input10

[    9.688878] input: HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=7 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/sound/card0/input11

[    9.688990] input: HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/sound/card0/input12

[    9.689131] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    inputs:

[    9.732406] input: HDA Intel PCH Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card1/input13

[   10.209740] input: SYN1B7B:01 06CB:2969 UNKNOWN as /devices/pci0000:00/INT33C2:00/i2c-0/i2c-SYN1B7B:01/0018:06CB:2969.0003/input/input14

[   10.209842] hid-multitouch 0018:06CB:2969.0003: input,hidraw2: <UNKNOWN> HID v1.00 Mouse [SYN1B7B:01 06CB:2969] on 

[   11.196249] input: Acer WMI hotkeys as /devices/virtual/input/input16

[   11.196663] input: Acer BMA150 accelerometer as /devices/virtual/input/input17

msh@localhost ~ $ 

```

and xinput shows this:

```
msh@localhost ~ $ xinput

⎡ Virtual core pointer                       id=2   [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                 id=4   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ A4TECH USB Device                          id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ A4TECH USB Device                          id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ SYN1B7B:01 06CB:2969 UNKNOWN               id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                      id=3   [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                id=5   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=6   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                  id=7   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=8   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Sleep Button                               id=9   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ HD WebCam                                  id=12   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard               id=14   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Acer WMI hotkeys                           id=15   [slave  keyboard (3)]

msh@localhost ~ $ 
```

See outputs.

my A4TECH usb wireless mouse and keyboard work. It just need to enable this:

```
--- Mice                                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                   <*>   PS/2 mouse                                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                   [ ]     Elantech PS/2 protocol extension                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                   [ ]     Sentelic Finger Sensing Pad PS/2 protocol extension                                              │ │  

  │ │                                   [ ]     eGalax TouchKit PS/2 protocol extension                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                   < >   Serial mouse                                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                   < >   Apple USB Touchpad support                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                   < >   Apple USB BCM5974 Multitouch trackpad support                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                   < >   Cypress APA I2C Trackpad support                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                   < >   ELAN I2C Touchpad support                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                   < >   DEC VSXXX-AA/GA mouse and VSXXX-AB tablet                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                   < >   Synaptics I2C Touchpad support                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                   <*>   Synaptics USB device support                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                                                    
```

I have tried all of those options available under <*> PS/2 Mouse...

I have tried with hid_multitouch enabled (built in and module also):

Device Drivers. ------> HID Support ----------> Sepecial HID Drivers -----> HID Multitouch panels

btw, even if I boot Gentoo up using arch kernel, there are 4 messages in boot messages quickly.

they all says:

```
SYN1B7B i2c_hid failed to retrive from device 

SYN1B7B i2c_hid failed to retrive from device 

SYN1B7B i2c_hid failed to retrive from device 

SYN1B7B i2c_hid failed to retrive from device 
```

I know it exactly point to my touchpad....

I think that's why, hid_multitouch module is assigned to my touchpad instead.

----------

## minsoehan

Only in this morning, I have compiled 6 kernels.

The Touchpad never work.

may be I am not smart enough to compile custom kernel.

anyway I love Gentoo, especially USE flags.... and Profiles. They are unique ones.

But I can't compile kernel. 

How could my machine be productive if I am wasting my time on compiling kernel for a small piece of task like getting Touchpad works.

Fortunately, Gentoo is all about choice. (Everybody says, I love it).

So, from now no, I have chosen to use Gentoo under Arch's kernel.

This is my choice.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## ian.au

minsoehan,

Did you try building a kernel with https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Genkernel

Usually that will build all hardware support modules your system needs.

----------

## minsoehan

Yes, of course, I did.

Doesn't work at all.

system boot up but Even can not startx. I am also surprised that.

I think my problem involves enviroment vairalbles or something about how I set up my Gentoo system.

I think I should mention how I did.

I installed Gentoo from existing OS, Arch, installed gentoo-sources and didn't compiled Kernel in installation process.

I chose to use Systemd.

I booted Gentoo up via Arch's systemd-boot method using Arch's kernel.

then I install xorg, gnome, etc.....

that's all what I did.

I don't know it can cause enviroment viriables issue or something effects on my hardware.

----------

## ian.au

Your system isn't really gentoo, then, it's an Archlinux hybrid. 

You're on your own with that. If you follow the handbook you'll get a Gentoo system.

----------

## minsoehan

After I am sure this is not about Linux-hybrid issue and this is all about kernel compilation issue, I want to unsolve this thread.

So, let me unsolve this thread.

I did fresh install Gentoo following Gentoo Handbook (using SystemRescue.iso CD, gentoo minimal install CD doesn't work for me, don't say me my system is SystemRescueLinux hybrid) after reading this of ian.au:

 *Quote:*   

> Your system isn't really gentoo, then, it's an Archlinux hybrid. 
> 
> You're on your own with that. If you follow the handbook you'll get a Gentoo system.

 

But I still can't compile my kernel to get my touchpad work.

Also this time, if I use Arch kernel, then my touchpad works.

When so, I check my hardware. 

```
# lspci -k
```

 doesn't show anything about my touchpad.

but 

```
$ dmesg | grep input
```

 shows my touchpad like this:

```
[    9.767293] input: SYN1B7B:01 06CB:2969 UNKNOWN as /devices/pci0000:00/INT33C2:00/i2c-0/i2c-SYN1B7B:01/0018:06CB:2969.0003/input/input13

[    9.767389] hid-multitouch 0018:06CB:2969.0003: input,hidraw2: <UNKNOWN> HID v1.00 Mouse [SYN1B7B:01 06CB:2969] on
```

and 

```
$ cat /proc/bus/input/devices
```

 shows my touchpad like this:

```
I: Bus=0018 Vendor=06cb Product=2969 Version=0100

N: Name="SYN1B7B:01 06CB:2969 UNKNOWN"

P: Phys=

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/INT33C2:00/i2c-0/i2c-SYN1B7B:01/0018:06CB:2969.0003/input/input13

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event13 mouse1 

B: PROP=5

B: EV=b

B: KEY=6420 10000 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=260800000000003
```

sure, I followed Synaptics page of Gentoo.

and tried with hid_multitouch and i2c_hid enabled and followed some online threads.

and also tried with all options under Device Drivers-->Input Device Drivers-->Mice-->

and of course, I have tried

```
# genkernel all
```

my touchpad never works.

----------

## heiwa

Have you enabled CONFIG_HID_A4TECH?

----------

## ian.au

 *Quote:*   

> Let me unsolve this thread. 
> 
> I did fresh install Gentoo following Gentoo Handbook (using SystemRescue.iso CD, gentoo minimal install CD doesn't work for me, don't say me my system is SystemRescueLinux hybrid) after reading this: 
> 
> Quote:
> ...

 

To clarify my comment, it had nothing to do with the install medium you used, (Arch / Sysrecuecd) but everything to do with the fact that you had not followed the handbook and compiled a kernel (if I understood your post correctly where you stated  *Quote:*   

> I installed Gentoo from existing OS, Arch, installed gentoo-sources and didn't compiled Kernel in installation process. 
> 
> I chose to use Systemd. 
> 
> I booted Gentoo up via Arch's systemd-boot method using Arch's kernel.

  ). but had in fact copied over an archlinux kernel instead. I'm still not entirely sure the process you used. Assuming you followed the handbook installation instructions and built your kernel from gentoo-sources as described there (either manually or via genkernel), you will have a Gentoo installation. 

The media you use to boot your installation environment is not relevant, *provided you follow the handbook* no part of the install media should exist in your final installation. If you copy in the kernel from your install media, rather than compiling it, you get something other than a Gentoo installation.

You are posting what is returned after booting with your archlinux kernel again here?  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> but
> 
> $ dmesg | grep input
> ...

   It would be more helpful if you also post what is listed after booting with your gentoo kernel.

Boot with your newly compiled gentoo kernel, and post the output of: 

```
uname -a
```

 

```
ls -l /usr/src
```

 

```
grep HID /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 maybe someone here can see what is mis-configured.

----------

## minsoehan

Ok, I boot my Gentoo using gentoo kernel which I compiled during installation process according to Handbook and here the outputs you suggest:

```
msh@localhost ~ $ grep HID /usr/src/linux/.config

# HID support

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_BATTERY_STRENGTH is not set

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

# CONFIG_UHID is not set

CONFIG_HID_GENERIC=y

# Special HID drivers

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

# CONFIG_HID_ACRUX is not set

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

# CONFIG_HID_APPLEIR is not set

# CONFIG_HID_AUREAL is not set

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

# CONFIG_HID_BETOP_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

# CONFIG_HID_PRODIKEYS is not set

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

# CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_EMS_FF is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ELECOM is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ELO is not set

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

# CONFIG_HID_HOLTEK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_GT683R is not set

# CONFIG_HID_HUION is not set

# CONFIG_HID_KEYTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_HID_KYE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_UCLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_HID_WALTOP is not set

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

# CONFIG_HID_ICADE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN is not set

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

# CONFIG_HID_LCPOWER is not set

# CONFIG_HID_LENOVO is not set

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

# CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH_DJ is not set

# CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH_HIDPP is not set

# CONFIG_HID_MAGICMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

# CONFIG_HID_ORTEK is not set

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

# CONFIG_HID_PENMOUNT is not set

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

# CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD is not set

CONFIG_HID_PLANTRONICS=y

# CONFIG_HID_PRIMAX is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SAITEK is not set

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

# CONFIG_HID_SPEEDLINK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_STEELSERIES is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_RMI=y

# CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_TIVO is not set

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

# CONFIG_HID_THINGM is not set

# CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER is not set

# CONFIG_HID_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_HID_WIIMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_XINMO is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ZYDACRON is not set

CONFIG_HID_SENSOR_HUB=y

# USB HID support

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# I2C HID support

CONFIG_I2C_HID=y

# LED driver for blink(1) USB RGB LED is under Special HID drivers (HID_THINGM)

# HID Sensor RTC drivers

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_HID_SENSOR_TIME is not set
```

```
msh@localhost ~ $ uname -a

Linux localhost 4.0.5-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Aug 21 12:44:30 MMT 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4005U CPU @ 1.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
msh@localhost ~ $ ls -l /usr/src

total 4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   18 Aug 21 12:18 linux -> linux-4.0.5-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 25 root root 4096 Aug 22 12:25 linux-4.0.5-gentoo

msh@localhost ~ $ 

```

I didn't have an idea to post those outputs while system is booted by gentoo kernel I compiled.

I hope it can be more helpful.

thanks for suggestion.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

minsoehan,

All these kernels and nothing works ... are you sure you are actually running the kernel you think you are?

Please post the output of 

```
uname -a
```

from Gentoo.

Lets start at the beginning. Post the output of lsusb so we can see the vendor and device IDs of everything o your USB.

Your USB controller(s) will be attached to your PCI bus.  To make the touchpad work you need

Support for your USB controller on the PCI bus

Support for your touchpad in the USB and USB HID rarts of the kernel.

That hould make it work as a console mouse pointer in gpm.

In Xorg, it may just operate but you may need a xorg.conf to configure it to taste.

----------

## tclover

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> minsoehan,
> 
> All these kernels and nothing works ... are you sure you are actually running the kernel you think you are?
> 
> Please post the output of 
> ...

 

Thanks for that summary which might help very much the @OP. I pointed out, above, to a thread explaining in details the steps and USB-HID/Multitouch driver should be enough here... It seems either the @OP is lazy to RTFM without a detailed recipe for his case (,note, without any info about anything!), or else is lost or confused from his last experiments with ARCH which [s]he might think are enough to get everything working(tm) without any RTFM. So, given up the game without any will to improve anything in front of me.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tclover,

I'll bet a bacon buttie, or even a beer, that its more fundamental.

I will even go so far as to suggest that our OP has fixed the problem but doesn't know it as none of those kernel rebuilds were ever booted.

The uname -a output will be very informative.

----------

## ian.au

Neddy, he posted it:

 *Quote:*   

> Code:
> 
> msh@localhost ~ $ uname -a 
> 
> Linux localhost 4.0.5-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Aug 21 12:44:30 MMT 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4005U CPU @ 1.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> ...

 

I was suspecting the same, alas not quite that fundamental.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ian.au,

```
#1 SMP Fri Aug 21 12:44:30
```

so thats the first build of the 4.0.5-gentoo kernel.

I was expecting a large build number or an old date, or maybe both.

Now we have have the potential complexities of an incorrect kernel version bump to consider too.

minsoehan,

Please tell how you configure, build and install your kernel.  A copy/paste of the commands out of (roots) .bash_history would be ideal.

----------

## minsoehan

ok, again

```
msh@localhost ~ $ uname -a

Linux localhost 4.0.5-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Aug 21 12:44:30 MMT 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4005U CPU @ 1.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

that is the first kernel I compiled during I did second fresh Gentoo install last Friday.

Now, I still use that kernel. (I can work around with it because my A4Tech wireless usb mouse works)

my lsusb is this:

```
msh@localhost ~ $ lsusb

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 04f2:b48a Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04ca:300b Lite-On Technology Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 09da:054f A4Tech Co., Ltd. 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

in that output, 

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 09da:054f A4Tech Co., Ltd.
```

 shows my wireless usb mouse and keyboard.

I don't know about the others.

please suggest me.

----------

## minsoehan

NeddySeagoon,

```
minsoehan,

Please tell how you configure, build and install your kernel. A copy/paste of the commands out of (roots) .bash_history would be ideal.
```

how I installed Gentoo second time on last Friday was as Gentoo Handbook mention. I followed Handbook carefully using SystemRescue cd.

Kernel compilation also was as mention in Gentoo handbook.

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

# make && make modules_install

# make install

# genkernel --install initramfs
```

btw, I use systemd and gnome in Gentoo.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

minsoehan,

Reinstalling fixes nothing and is a bad habit learned from binary distros.

In Gentoo, it only offers the opportunity to not make the same mistake again.

It also invalidates any files and data posted from your previous install. 

Putting  *Google wrote:*   

> 09da:054f usb linux

 into googe, show that your problem in a feature with this device.

This hit says that the problem is attaching the device through 

the input interface and not the event interface. It suggests a udev rule that will fix it.

You could also write a xorg.conf to tell Xorg to use the event interface for your toucdpad.

----------

## minsoehan

Yeah, I wrote xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf

```
msh@localhost ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf

Section      "InputClass"

Identifier   "Default clickpad buttons"

MatchDriver   "synaptics"

Option      "ClickPad" "true"

Option      "EmulateMiddleButtonTime" "0"

Option      "SoftButtonAreas" "50% 0 82% 0 0 0 0 0"

Option      "FingerLow"   "1"

Option      "FingerHigh"   "2"

Option      "TapButton1"   "1"

Option      "TapButton2"   "3"

Option      "TapButton3"   "0"

Option      "CoastingSpeed"   "0"

EndSection

```

 but no luck.

Honestly, I have no experience to write udev rule. So, I am reading wiki pages to try it.

Anyway, I doubt there is a misunderstanding. I said in my previous post about lsusb output like this:

 *Quote:*   

> my lsusb is this:
> 
> ```
> msh@localhost ~ $ lsusb
> 
> ...

 

this means that

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 09da:054f A4Tech Co., Ltd.
```

 is my A4TECH USB Wireless Mouse and Keyboard.

I am using it because my touchpad not works.

Actually I think I should posted this only:

```
msh@localhost ~ $ lsusb

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 04f2:b48a Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04ca:300b Lite-On Technology Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

 without output result for my A4TECH USB Wireless Mouse and Keyboard.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

minsoehan,

My mistake.  Sorry, I assumed that as its the only Keyboard/Mouse in the USB list, that  

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 09da:054f A4Tech Co., Ltd.
```

was the issue.

Rule 1 is assume nothing too.  :(

Anyway its progress of a sort, we know that your toucdpad is not USB and we know that its not PCI.  Knowing what its not helps.

That only leaves PS/2.

Can you wgetpaste dmesg, from Gentoo, where it fails, and another distro where it works, please?

I have a few ideas that will require passing a boot time parameter to the kernel..

----------

## minsoehan

ok,

 *Quote:*   

> Anyway its progress of a sort, we know that your toucdpad is not USB and we know that its not PCI. Knowing what its not helps.
> 
> That only leaves PS/2. 

 

If I boot my Gentoo system using Arch kernel, touchpad and everything work.

When so, dmesg shows this instresting things:

```
msh@localhost ~ $ dmesg | grep input

[    0.529762] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

[    7.671361] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    7.671419] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

[    7.671470] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00input/input3

[    7.671603] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input4

[    8.139980] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input5

[    8.446408] input: Acer WMI hotkeys as /devices/virtual/input/input6

[    8.446772] input: Acer BMA150 accelerometer as /devices/virtual/input/input7

[    8.530458] input: SYN1B7B:01 06CB:2969 UNKNOWN as /devices/pci0000:00/INT33C2:00/i2c-0/i2c-SYN1B7B:01/0018:06CB:2969.0001/input/input8

[    8.530591] hid-multitouch 0018:06CB:2969.0001: input,hidraw0: <UNKNOWN> HID v1.00 Mouse [SYN1B7B:01 06CB:2969] on 

[    9.120104] input: HD WebCam as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb2/2-7/2-7:1.0/input/input10

[    9.558815] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    inputs:

[    9.602680] input: HDA Intel PCH Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card1/input11

[    9.817299] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input12

[   10.089718] input: HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/sound/card0/input13

[   10.089796] input: HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=7 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/sound/card0/input14

[   10.089868] input: HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/sound/card0/input15

msh@localhost ~ $
```

If I boot my Gentoo using gentoo kernel I compiled, touchpad not work (there may also be some feature not work, I don't find yet)

When so, dmesg will show output without these about touchpad:

```
[    8.530458] input: SYN1B7B:01 06CB:2969 UNKNOWN as /devices/pci0000:00/INT33C2:00/i2c-0/i2c-SYN1B7B:01/0018:06CB:2969.0001/input/input8

[    8.530591] hid-multitouch 0018:06CB:2969.0001: input,hidraw0: <UNKNOWN> HID v1.00 Mouse [SYN1B7B:01 06CB:2969] on 
```

sorry for my english, if it is not clear for you.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

minsoehan,

Please pastebin the whole dmesg.  I'm interested in both what they say and what they don't say.

TO save time, gou way want to pastebin your Gentoo kernel .config too.

----------

## minsoehan

Ok, at this moment I am in Gentoo which is booted using Arch kernel.

I will show all output of dmesg:

[code:1:247b0af139][    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.000000] Linux version 4.1.5-1-ARCH (builduser@tobias) (gcc version 5.2.0 (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Aug 11 15:41:14 CEST 2015

[    0.000000] Command line: initrd=\initramfs-linux.img root=/dev/sda7 rw init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000006efff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000006f000-0x000000000006ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000070000-0x0000000000087fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000088000-0x00000000000bffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000975affff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000975b0000-0x0000000097eaffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000097eb0000-0x000000009c6befff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000009c6bf000-0x000000009cebefff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000009cebf000-0x000000009cfbefff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000009cfbf000-0x000000009cffefff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000009cfff000-0x000000009cffffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000009d000000-0x000000009f9fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000efffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fe101000-0x00000000fe112fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000feb00000-0x00000000feb0ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed00000-0x00000000fee00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ffa00000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000025f5fffff] usable

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x9671e018-0x9672e057] usable ==> usable

[    0.000000] extended physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000006efff] usable

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x000000000006f000-0x000000000006ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x0000000000070000-0x0000000000087fff] usable

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x0000000000088000-0x00000000000bffff] reserved

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x000000009671e017] usable

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x000000009671e018-0x000000009672e057] usable

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x000000009672e058-0x00000000975affff] usable

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x00000000975b0000-0x0000000097eaffff] reserved

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x0000000097eb0000-0x000000009c6befff] usable

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x000000009c6bf000-0x000000009cebefff] reserved

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x000000009cebf000-0x000000009cfbefff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x000000009cfbf000-0x000000009cffefff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x000000009cfff000-0x000000009cffffff] usable

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x000000009d000000-0x000000009f9fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000efffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x00000000fe101000-0x00000000fe112fff] reserved

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x00000000feb00000-0x00000000feb0ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x00000000fed00000-0x00000000fee00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x00000000ffa00000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000025f5fffff] usable

[    0.000000] efi: EFI v2.31 by INSYDE Corp.

[    0.000000] efi:  ACPI=0x9cffe000  ACPI 2.0=0x9cffe014  SMBIOS=0x9cebef98 

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.8 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: Acer Aspire E5-471/EA40_HB, BIOS V1.25 01/14/2015

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] AGP: No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x25f600 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-E7FFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   E8000-EFFFF write-combining

[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 0000000000 mask 7C00000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 009D000000 mask 7FFF000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   2 base 009E000000 mask 7FFE000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   3 base 00A0000000 mask 7FE0000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   4 base 00C0000000 mask 7FC0000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000]   8 disabled

[    0.000000]   9 disabled

[    0.000000] PAT configuration [0-7]: WB  WC  UC- UC  WB  WC  UC- UC  

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x9d000000-0xffffffff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x9d000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000082000] 82000 size 24576

[    0.000000] Using GB pages for direct mapping

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01b2f000, 0x01b2ffff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01b30000, 0x01b30fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01b31000, 0x01b31fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x25f400000-0x25f5fffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x25f400000-0x25f5fffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01b32000, 0x01b32fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x240000000-0x25f3fffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x240000000-0x25f3fffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x220000000-0x23fffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x220000000-0x23fffffff] page 1G

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00100000-0x975affff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00100000-0x001fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00200000-0x3fffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x40000000-0x7fffffff] page 1G

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x80000000-0x973fffff] page 2M

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x97400000-0x975affff] page 4k

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x97eb0000-0x9c6befff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x97eb0000-0x97ffffff] page 4k

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x98000000-0x9c5fffff] page 2M

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x9c600000-0x9c6befff] page 4k

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01b33000, 0x01b33fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01b34000, 0x01b34fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x9cfff000-0x9cffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x9cfff000-0x9cffffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x100000000-0x21fffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x100000000-0x21fffffff] page 1G

[    0.000000] RAMDISK: [mem 0x7fc83000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.000000] ACPI: Early table checksum verification disabled

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 0x000000009CFFE014 000024 (v02 ACRSYS)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 0x000000009CFFE210 0000AC (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001      01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 0x000000009CFF8000 00010C (v05 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 0x000000009CFE4000 010829 (v02 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000000 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0x000000009CFBA000 000040

[    0.000000] ACPI: UEFI 0x000000009CFFD000 000236 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FPDT 0x000000009CFFB000 000044 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: ASF! 0x000000009CFF9000 0000A5 (v32 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 0x000000009CFF7000 000038 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 0x000000009CFF6000 00008C (v03 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 0x000000009CFF5000 00003C (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: WDAT 0x000000009CFE3000 000224 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 0x000000009CFE1000 000028 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LPIT 0x000000009CFE0000 000094 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000000 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: ASPT 0x000000009CFDE000 000034 (v07 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DBGP 0x000000009CFDD000 000034 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000009CFDC000 0004B5 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00003000 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000009CFDB000 000AD8 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00003000 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000009CFD8000 002F39 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00003000 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: CSRT 0x000000009CFD6000 0000C4 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BGRT 0x000000009CFD7000 000038 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000025f5fffff]

[    0.000000] NODE_DATA(0) allocated [mem 0x25f5f9000-0x25f5fcfff]

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea00097fffff] PMD -> [ffff880256c00000-ffff88025ebfffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x0000000000ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x0000000001000000-0x00000000ffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000025f5fffff]

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x000000000006efff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000070000-0x0000000000087fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000975affff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000097eb0000-0x000000009c6befff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x000000009cfff000-0x000000009cffffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000025f5fffff]

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x000000025f5fffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 2077510

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 21 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3974 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 9911 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 634304 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 22488 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1439232 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] Reserving Intel graphics stolen memory at 0x9da00000-0x9f9fffff

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1808

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-39

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 8 CPUs, 4 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0006f000-0x0006ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x00088000-0x000bffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000fffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x9671e000-0x9671efff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x9672e000-0x9672efff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x975b0000-0x97eaffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x9c6bf000-0x9cebefff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x9cebf000-0x9cfbefff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x9cfbf000-0x9cffefff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x9d000000-0x9f9fffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x9fa00000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xf0000000-0xfe100fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfe101000-0xfe112fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfe113000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfeb00000-0xfeb0ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfeb10000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec01000-0xfecfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfee00fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee01000-0xff9fffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xffa00000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0x9fa00000-0xdfffffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware

[    0.000000] clocksource refined-jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 6370452778343963 ns

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:128 nr_cpumask_bits:128 nr_cpu_ids:8 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 33 pages/cpu @ffff88025f200000 s95576 r8192 d31400 u262144

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s95576 r8192 d31400 u262144 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 2045026

[    0.000000] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: initrd=\initramfs-linux.img root=/dev/sda7 rw init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] xsave: enabled xstate_bv 0x7, cntxt size 0x340 using standard form

[    0.000000] AGP: Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] AGP: No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

[    0.000000] Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

[    0.000000] Memory: 8033604K/8310040K available (5699K kernel code, 893K rwdata, 1732K rodata, 1180K init, 1152K bss, 276436K reserved, 0K cma-reserved)

[    0.000000] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=8, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Preemptible hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] 	RCU dyntick-idle grace-period acceleration is enabled.

[    0.000000] 	RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=128 to nr_cpu_ids=8.

[    0.000000] RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=16, nr_cpu_ids=8

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:8448 nr_irqs:760 16

[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] clocksource hpet: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 133484882848 ns

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 1696.005 MHz processor

[    0.000041] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3393.34 BogoMIPS (lpj=5653350)

[    0.000044] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.000051] ACPI: Core revision 20150410

[    0.016618] ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired

[    0.032617] Security Framework initialized

[    0.032624] Yama: becoming mindful.

[    0.033359] Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.035552] Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.036480] Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.036494] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.036752] Initializing cgroup subsys blkio

[    0.036755] Initializing cgroup subsys memory

[    0.036763] Initializing cgroup subsys devices

[    0.036766] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.036768] Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls

[    0.036797] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.036798] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.036803] ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'performance'

[    0.036804] ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_energy_perf_policy(8)

[    0.038037] mce: CPU supports 7 MCE banks

[    0.038053] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.038064] process: using mwait in idle threads

[    0.038068] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 1024, 2MB 1024, 4MB 1024

[    0.038069] Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 1024, 2MB 1024, 4MB 1024, 1GB 4

[    0.038210] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 20K (ffffffff81a08000 - ffffffff81a0d000)

[    0.043756] Ignoring BGRT: invalid status 0 (expected 1)

[    0.046058] ftrace: allocating 21563 entries in 85 pages

[    0.058989] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.092010] TSC deadline timer enabled

[    0.092014] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4005U CPU @ 1.70GHz (fam: 06, model: 45, stepping: 01)

[    0.092044] Performance Events: PEBS fmt2+, 16-deep LBR, Haswell events, full-width counters, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.092071] ... version:                3

[    0.092073] ... bit width:              48

[    0.092074] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.092075] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.092076] ... max period:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.092078] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.092079] ... event mask:             000000070000000f

[    0.115483] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

[    0.115486] .... node  #0, CPUs:      #1

[    0.130115] NMI watchdog: enabled on all CPUs, permanently consumes one hw-PMU counter.

[    0.136768]  #2 #3

[    0.172588] x86: Booted up 1 node, 4 CPUs

[    0.172592] smpboot: Total of 4 processors activated (13573.37 BogoMIPS)

[    0.177589] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.180774] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0x9cebf000-0x9cfbefff] (1048576 bytes)

[    0.180891] clocksource jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 6370867519511994 ns

[    0.181007] pinctrl core: initialized pinctrl subsystem

[    0.181050] RTC time: 12:08:27, date: 08/23/15

[    0.181196] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.194083] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.207426] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.207475] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[    0.207477] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.207479] acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.5

[    0.207567] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.207570] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.207973] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.208260] perf_event_intel: PMU erratum BJ122, BV98, HSD29 worked around, HT is on

[    0.221152] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.221155] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.221157] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.221159] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.226684] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.230561] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.232039] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.232052] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF8802554B7800 0003D3 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Cst  00003001 INTL 20131115)

[    0.233014] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.233025] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF8802554BB000 0005AA (v01 PmRef  ApIst    00003000 INTL 20131115)

[    0.234045] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.234054] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF8802554CAA00 000119 (v01 PmRef  ApCst    00003000 INTL 20131115)

[    0.235512] ACPI : EC: EC started

[    0.235888] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.235898] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S1_] (20150410/hwxface-580)

[    0.235906] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S2_] (20150410/hwxface-580)

[    0.235930] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.235932] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.235964] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.279323] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-fe])

[    0.279331] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    0.279981] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS now controls [PCIeHotplug PME AER PCIeCapability]

[    0.279983] acpi PNP0A08:00: FADT indicates ASPM is unsupported, using BIOS configuration

[    0.280629] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.280633] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-fe]

[    0.280635] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.280638] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.280640] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.280642] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x9fa00000-0xfeafffff window]

[    0.280651] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:0a04] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.280874] pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:0a16] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.280888] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xb0000000-0xb03fffff 64bit]

[    0.280896] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xa0000000-0xafffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.280903] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x20: [io  0x4000-0x403f]

[    0.281112] pci 0000:00:03.0: [8086:0a0c] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.281123] pci 0000:00:03.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xb0710000-0xb0713fff 64bit]

[    0.281356] pci 0000:00:14.0: [8086:9c31] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[    0.281375] pci 0000:00:14.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xb0700000-0xb070ffff 64bit]

[    0.281436] pci 0000:00:14.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.281582] pci 0000:00:14.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.281632] pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:9c3a] type 00 class 0x078000

[    0.281652] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xb0718000-0xb071801f 64bit]

[    0.281723] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.281919] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:9c20] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.281936] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xb0714000-0xb0717fff 64bit]

[    0.282004] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.282150] pci 0000:00:1b.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.282196] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:9c10] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.282260] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.282451] pci 0000:00:1c.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.282501] pci 0000:00:1c.2: [8086:9c14] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.282566] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.282752] pci 0000:00:1c.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.282798] pci 0000:00:1c.3: [8086:9c16] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.282862] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.283046] pci 0000:00:1c.3: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.283098] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:9c26] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.283317] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xb071c000-0xb071c3ff]

[    0.284559] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.284729] pci 0000:00:1d.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.284783] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:9c45] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.285075] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:9c03] type 00 class 0x010601

[    0.285090] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x10: [io  0x4088-0x408f]

[    0.285098] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x14: [io  0x4094-0x4097]

[    0.285106] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x18: [io  0x4080-0x4087]

[    0.285114] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x1c: [io  0x4090-0x4093]

[    0.285122] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x20: [io  0x4060-0x407f]

[    0.285130] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x24: [mem 0xb071b000-0xb071b7ff]

[    0.285164] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.285347] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:9c22] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.285363] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x10: [mem 0xb0719000-0xb07190ff 64bit]

[    0.285384] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x20: [io  0x4040-0x405f]

[    0.285633] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.285707] pci 0000:04:00.0: [10ec:8168] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.285728] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 0x10: [io  0x3000-0x30ff]

[    0.285758] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xb0600000-0xb0600fff 64bit]

[    0.285778] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 0x20: [mem 0xb0400000-0xb0403fff 64bit pref]

[    0.285862] pci 0000:04:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.285864] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.285897] pci 0000:04:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.290939] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    0.290943] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.290947] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xb0600000-0xb06fffff]

[    0.290953] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xb0400000-0xb04fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.291024] pci 0000:05:00.0: [168c:0036] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.291051] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xb0500000-0xb057ffff 64bit]

[    0.291107] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0xffff0000-0xffffffff pref]

[    0.291169] pci 0000:05:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.291171] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.291201] pci 0000:05:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.297607] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 05]

[    0.297613] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xb0500000-0xb05fffff]

[    0.301218] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.301274] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.301326] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.301377] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.301428] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.301479] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.301531] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.301583] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.301849] ACPI: Enabled 4 GPEs in block 00 to 7F

[    0.301905] ACPI : EC: GPE = 0x1, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.302016] vgaarb: setting as boot device: PCI:0000:00:02.0

[    0.302019] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.302022] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.302024] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:00:02.0

[    0.302173] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.308362] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.308404] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0006f000-0x0006ffff]

[    0.308406] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x00088000-0x0008ffff]

[    0.308408] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x9671e018-0x97ffffff]

[    0.308409] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x975b0000-0x97ffffff]

[    0.308411] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x9c6bf000-0x9fffffff]

[    0.308413] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x9d000000-0x9fffffff]

[    0.308415] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x25f600000-0x25fffffff]

[    0.308552] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.308553] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.308554] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.308568] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.308591] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0

[    0.308597] hpet0: 8 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.310626] Switched to clocksource hpet

[    0.317001] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.317183] system 00:00: [io  0x0680-0x069f] has been reserved

[    0.317187] system 00:00: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.317189] system 00:00: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.317191] system 00:00: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.317194] system 00:00: [io  0x1800-0x18fe] could not be reserved

[    0.317196] system 00:00: [io  0x164e-0x164f] has been reserved

[    0.317201] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.317255] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.317323] system 00:02: [io  0x1854-0x1857] has been reserved

[    0.317326] system 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.317363] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    0.317548] system 00:04: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

[    0.317551] system 00:04: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

[    0.317553] system 00:04: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

[    0.317555] system 00:04: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    0.317558] system 00:04: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.317560] system 00:04: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

[    0.317562] system 00:04: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff] has been reserved

[    0.317564] system 00:04: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.317567] system 00:04: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] could not be reserved

[    0.317569] system 00:04: [mem 0x9fa20000-0x9fa20fff] has been reserved

[    0.317571] system 00:04: [mem 0x9fa10000-0x9fa1ffff] has been reserved

[    0.317574] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.317789] system 00:05: [mem 0xfe102000-0xfe102fff] has been reserved

[    0.317792] system 00:05: [mem 0xfe104000-0xfe104fff] has been reserved

[    0.317794] system 00:05: [mem 0xfe106000-0xfe106fff] has been reserved

[    0.317797] system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.318285] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 6 devices

[    0.324831] clocksource acpi_pm: mask: 0xffffff max_cycles: 0xffffff, max_idle_ns: 2085701024 ns

[    0.324839] pci 0000:05:00.0: can't claim BAR 6 [mem 0xffff0000-0xffffffff pref]: no compatible bridge window

[    0.324852] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 02] add_size 1000

[    0.324855] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] to [bus 02] add_size 200000 add_align 100000

[    0.324858] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff] to [bus 02] add_size 200000 add_align 100000

[    0.324877] pci 0000:00:1c.0: res[14]=[mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff] res_to_dev_res add_size 200000 min_align 100000

[    0.324879] pci 0000:00:1c.0: res[14]=[mem 0x00100000-0x002fffff] res_to_dev_res add_size 200000 min_align 100000

[    0.324881] pci 0000:00:1c.0: res[15]=[mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] res_to_dev_res add_size 200000 min_align 100000

[    0.324884] pci 0000:00:1c.0: res[15]=[mem 0x00100000-0x002fffff 64bit pref] res_to_dev_res add_size 200000 min_align 100000

[    0.324886] pci 0000:00:1c.0: res[13]=[io  0x1000-0x0fff] res_to_dev_res add_size 1000 min_align 1000

[    0.324888] pci 0000:00:1c.0: res[13]=[io  0x1000-0x1fff] res_to_dev_res add_size 1000 min_align 1000

[    0.324894] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 14: assigned [mem 0x9fb00000-0x9fcfffff]

[    0.324899] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 15: assigned [mem 0x9fd00000-0x9fefffff 64bit pref]

[    0.324903] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 13: assigned [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.324906] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.324909] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.324914] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x9fb00000-0x9fcfffff]

[    0.324918] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x9fd00000-0x9fefffff 64bit pref]

[    0.324924] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    0.324927] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.324932] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xb0600000-0xb06fffff]

[    0.324935] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xb0400000-0xb04fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.324943] pci 0000:05:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xb0580000-0xb058ffff pref]

[    0.324945] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 05]

[    0.324950] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xb0500000-0xb05fffff]

[    0.324959] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.324961] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.324963] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.324965] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x9fa00000-0xfeafffff window]

[    0.324967] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.324969] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0x9fb00000-0x9fcfffff]

[    0.324971] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0x9fd00000-0x9fefffff 64bit pref]

[    0.324973] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.324975] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xb0600000-0xb06fffff]

[    0.324977] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0xb0400000-0xb04fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.324979] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 [mem 0xb0500000-0xb05fffff]

[    0.325018] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.325267] TCP established hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.325450] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.325595] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 65536)

[    0.325629] UDP hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.325663] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.325732] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.325751] pci 0000:00:02.0: Video device with shadowed ROM

[    0.340770] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.340829] Unpacking initramfs...

[    0.425627] Freeing initrd memory: 3572K (ffff88007fc83000 - ffff880080000000)

[    0.425638] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.425641] software IO TLB [mem 0x90ec0000-0x94ec0000] (64MB) mapped at [ffff880090ec0000-ffff880094ebffff]

[    0.425669] Simple Boot Flag at 0x44 set to 0x1

[    0.425706] RAPL PMU detected, API unit is 2^-32 Joules, 4 fixed counters 655360 ms ovfl timer

[    0.425707] hw unit of domain pp0-core 2^-14 Joules

[    0.425709] hw unit of domain package 2^-14 Joules

[    0.425710] hw unit of domain dram 2^-14 Joules

[    0.425711] hw unit of domain pp1-gpu 2^-14 Joules

[    0.425851] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x40651, pf=0x40, revision=0x1c

[    0.425859] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x40651, pf=0x40, revision=0x1c

[    0.425869] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x40651, pf=0x40, revision=0x1c

[    0.425877] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x40651, pf=0x40, revision=0x1c

[    0.425931] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.425964] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.426307] futex hash table entries: 2048 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.426332] Initialise system trusted keyring

[    0.426735] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.428502] zpool: loaded

[    0.428506] zbud: loaded

[    0.428733] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.6.0

[    0.428775] VFS: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.428951] Key type big_key registered

[    0.429156] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 252)

[    0.429196] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.429199] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.429240] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.429876] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.429881] pcie_pme 0000:00:1c.0:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded

[    0.429897] pcieport 0000:00:1c.2: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.429900] pci 0000:04:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.429903] pcie_pme 0000:00:1c.2:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded

[    0.429919] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.429921] pci 0000:05:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.429925] pcie_pme 0000:00:1c.3:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded

[    0.429933] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.429966] pciehp 0000:00:1c.0:pcie04: Slot #0 AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- PwrCtrl- MRL- Interlock- NoCompl+ LLActRep+

[    0.429997] pciehp 0000:00:1c.0:pcie04: service driver pciehp loaded

[    0.430003] pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4

[    0.430026] efifb: probing for efifb

[    0.430044] efifb: framebuffer at 0xa0000000, mapped to 0xffffc90001000000, using 4128k, total 4128k

[    0.430046] efifb: mode is 1366x768x32, linelength=5504, pages=1

[    0.430047] efifb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.430049] efifb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    0.433399] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 170x48

[    0.436604] fb0: EFI VGA frame buffer device

[    0.436616] intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x11142120

[    0.436617] intel_idle: v0.4 model 0x45

[    0.436619] intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0xffffffff

[    0.436908] GHES: HEST is not enabled!

[    0.436972] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

[    0.437418] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.437790] rtc_cmos 00:01: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.437940] rtc_cmos 00:01: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.437970] rtc_cmos 00:01: alarms up to one month, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    0.437986] Intel P-state driver initializing.

[    0.438154] ledtrig-cpu: registered to indicate activity on CPUs

[    0.438893] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    0.439330] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.440057] Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates

[    0.440088] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.440985]   Magic number: 11:78:128

[    0.441049] acpi device:03: hash matches

[    0.441056] acpi PNP0C02:00: hash matches

[    0.441140] rtc_cmos 00:01: setting system clock to 2015-08-23 12:08:28 UTC (1440331708)

[    0.441375] PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded.

[    0.442009] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1180K (ffffffff818e1000 - ffffffff81a08000)

[    0.442013] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 8192k

[    0.442594] Freeing unused kernel memory: 432K (ffff880001594000 - ffff880001600000)

[    0.442787] Freeing unused kernel memory: 316K (ffff8800017b1000 - ffff880001800000)

[    0.453702] random: systemd-tmpfile urandom read with 2 bits of entropy available

[    0.485439] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.485442] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

[    0.487966] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.487970] i8042: PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

[    0.490209] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.497270] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.497317] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.497336] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.497393] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.498161] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.498490] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.498678] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.498687] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.498700] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[    0.499968] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.501823] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.502600] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.502629] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xb071c000

[    0.510730] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.511015] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.511023] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.511407] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.511414] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.511496] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: hcc params 0x200077c1 hci version 0x100 quirks 0x0000b810

[    0.511502] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.511740] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.511763] hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    0.513378] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.513383] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.513616] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.513629] hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    0.514596] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    0.526675] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

[    0.527460] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 2 ports 6 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

[    0.527465] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo only pio slum part deso sadm sds apst 

[    0.527837] scsi host0: ahci

[    0.527970] scsi host1: ahci

[    0.528028] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xb071b000 port 0xb071b100 irq 44

[    0.528030] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xb071b000 port 0xb071b180 irq 44

[    0.817609] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    0.847594] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    0.847615] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    0.848404] ata1.00: ATA-9: WDC WD5000LPVX-22V0TT0, 01.01A01, max UDMA/133

[    0.848409] ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    0.849255] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.849512] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000LPVX-2 1A01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.852291] ata2.00: ATAPI: Slimtype DVD A  DA8A6SH, GA11, max UDMA/133

[    0.853133] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.864569] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Slimtype DVD A  DA8A6SH   GA11 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.870938] usb 2-5: new full-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    0.881185] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[    0.881191] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    0.881249] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.881254] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.881280] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.899085] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    0.899091] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    0.899271] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    0.941665] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.941748] hub 1-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    0.959739]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 sda5 sda6 sda7

[    0.960763] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.204366] usb 2-7: new high-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[    1.427816] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 1696.074 MHz

[    1.427821] clocksource tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x1872aa7eed8, max_idle_ns: 440795242723 ns

[    1.769631] EXT4-fs (sda7): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    2.145452] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[    2.428312] Switched to clocksource tsc

[    2.470097] systemd[1]: systemd 218 running in system mode. (+PAM -AUDIT -SELINUX +IMA -APPARMOR +SMACK -SYSVINIT +UTMP -LIBCRYPTSETUP -GCRYPT -GNUTLS +ACL -XZ +LZ4 +SECCOMP +BLKID -ELFUTILS +KMOD -IDN)

[    2.470407] systemd[1]: Detected architecture 'x86-64'.

[    2.485451] systemd[1]: No hostname configured.

[    2.485458] systemd[1]: Set hostname to <localhost>.

[    3.741919] systemd[1]: Expecting device dev-sda1.device...

[    3.742071] systemd[1]: Starting Remote File Systems.

[    3.742145] systemd[1]: Reached target Remote File Systems.

[    3.742158] systemd[1]: Starting EFI System Partition Automount.

[    3.742307] systemd[1]: Set up automount EFI System Partition Automount.

[    3.742321] systemd[1]: Starting Forward Password Requests to Wall Directory Watch.

[    3.742355] systemd[1]: Started Forward Password Requests to Wall Directory Watch.

[    3.742365] systemd[1]: Starting Root Slice.

[    3.742661] systemd[1]: Created slice Root Slice.

[    3.742674] systemd[1]: Starting /dev/initctl Compatibility Named Pipe.

[    3.742773] systemd[1]: Listening on /dev/initctl Compatibility Named Pipe.

[    3.742783] systemd[1]: Starting User and Session Slice.

[    3.742913] systemd[1]: Created slice User and Session Slice.

[    3.742928] systemd[1]: Starting Dispatch Password Requests to Console Directory Watch.

[    3.742960] systemd[1]: Started Dispatch Password Requests to Console Directory Watch.

[    3.742971] systemd[1]: Starting Journal Socket (/dev/log).

[    3.743068] systemd[1]: Listening on Journal Socket (/dev/log).

[    3.743079] systemd[1]: Starting Delayed Shutdown Socket.

[    3.743159] systemd[1]: Listening on Delayed Shutdown Socket.

[    3.743171] systemd[1]: Expecting device dev-sda6.device...

[    3.743232] systemd[1]: Starting udev Kernel Socket.

[    3.743307] systemd[1]: Listening on udev Kernel Socket.

[    3.743319] systemd[1]: Starting Paths.

[    3.743377] systemd[1]: Reached target Paths.

[    3.743386] systemd[1]: Expecting device dev-sda5.device...

[    3.944658] systemd[1]: Listening on Journal Audit Socket.

[    3.944682] systemd[1]: Starting Journal Socket.

[    3.944829] systemd[1]: Listening on Journal Socket.

[    3.944864] systemd[1]: Starting udev Control Socket.

[    3.944956] systemd[1]: Listening on udev Control Socket.

[    3.944986] systemd[1]: Starting Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point.

[    3.945149] systemd[1]: Set up automount Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point.

[    3.945166] systemd[1]: Starting System Slice.

[    3.945305] systemd[1]: Created slice System Slice.

[    3.945325] systemd[1]: Started File System Check on Root Device.

[    3.945334] systemd[1]: Starting Journal Service...

[    3.956647] systemd[1]: Started Set Up Additional Binary Formats.

[    4.008789] systemd[1]: Started Load Kernel Modules.

[    4.008823] systemd[1]: Starting udev Coldplug all Devices...

[    4.009393] systemd[1]: Mounting Huge Pages File System...

[    4.009841] systemd[1]: Starting Apply Kernel Variables...

[    4.166410] systemd[1]: Mounting Temporary Directory...

[    4.180590] systemd[1]: Starting Setup Virtual Console...

[    4.181182] systemd[1]: Mounting Debug File System...

[    4.181773] systemd[1]: Mounting POSIX Message Queue File System...

[    4.182401] systemd[1]: Starting Create list of required static device nodes for the current kernel...

[    4.183153] systemd[1]: Mounting Configuration File System...

[    4.183758] systemd[1]: Starting system-getty.slice.

[    4.183915] systemd[1]: Created slice system-getty.slice.

[    4.183949] systemd[1]: Mounted FUSE Control File System.

[    4.183971] systemd[1]: Starting system-systemd\x2dfsck.slice.

[    4.184105] systemd[1]: Created slice system-systemd\x2dfsck.slice.

[    4.184131] systemd[1]: Starting Remount Root and Kernel File Systems...

[    4.184613] systemd[1]: Starting Slices.

[    4.184727] systemd[1]: Reached target Slices.

[    4.193756] systemd[1]: Started udev Coldplug all Devices.

[    4.276482] systemd[1]: Started Create list of required static device nodes for the current kernel.

[    4.342975] systemd[1]: Started Setup Virtual Console.

[    4.358410] systemd[1]: Mounted Configuration File System.

[    4.366177] EXT4-fs (sda7): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    4.366640] systemd[1]: Mounted Huge Pages File System.

[    4.367980] systemd[1]: Mounted POSIX Message Queue File System.

[    4.369204] systemd[1]: Started Remount Root and Kernel File Systems.

[    4.373557] systemd[1]: Started First Boot Wizard.

[    4.418995] systemd[1]: Started Rebuild Hardware Database.

[    4.419053] systemd[1]: Started Create System Users.

[    4.419142] systemd[1]: Starting Create Static Device Nodes in /dev...

[    4.420450] systemd[1]: Starting Load/Save Random Seed...

[    4.421685] systemd[1]: Started Rebuild Dynamic Linker Cache.

[    4.423480] systemd[1]: Mounted Debug File System.

[    4.424357] systemd[1]: Mounted Temporary Directory.

[    4.579177] systemd[1]: Started Load/Save Random Seed.

[    4.656937] systemd[1]: Started Apply Kernel Variables.

[    4.837449] systemd[1]: Started Create Static Device Nodes in /dev.

[    4.839720] systemd[1]: Starting udev Kernel Device Manager...

[    4.842331] systemd[1]: Starting Local File Systems (Pre).

[    4.843344] systemd[1]: Reached target Local File Systems (Pre).

[    4.843410] systemd[1]: Mounted Lock Directory.

[    4.843435] systemd[1]: Mounted Runtime Directory.

[    6.211656] systemd[1]: Started udev Kernel Device Manager.

[    6.725161] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000004040-0x000000000000405F conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000004040-0x000000000000404F (\_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI) (20150410/utaddress-254)

[    6.725172] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    6.750551] ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (off-line)

[    6.750894] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    6.750900] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    6.750946] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

[    6.750949] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    6.750995] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input3

[    6.751062] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    6.751108] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input4

[    6.751111] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    6.834090] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

[    6.892264] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

[    6.893744] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    6.929683] wmi: Mapper loaded

[    7.032308] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input5

[    7.084086] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    7.188427] [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 2048M

[    7.188432] checking generic (a0000000 408000) vs hw (a0000000 10000000)

[    7.188435] fb: switching to inteldrmfb from EFI VGA

[    7.188455] Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x25

[    7.188543] [drm] Replacing VGA console driver

[    7.195599] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    7.195601] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    7.195685] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[    7.210320] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    7.211970] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    7.212166] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input6

[    7.212201] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20150327 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    7.271710] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    7.271712] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (44 C)

[    7.397174] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    7.397184] r8169 0000:04:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[    7.404591] r8169 0000:04:00.0 eth0: RTL8168g/8111g at 0xffffc90000ca0000, 2c:60:0c:75:e9:67, XID 0c000800 IRQ 

----------

## minsoehan

output is too much. I can not [code] them.

output of .config file as well.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

minsoehan,

Thats what wgetpaste is for

----------

## minsoehan

ok,

Gentoo (with Arch kernel, touchpad and everything work)

```
$ dmesg
```

shows

http://pastebin.ca/3126265

```
# lspci
```

shows

http://pastebin.ca/3126276

----------

## minsoehan

Gentoo ( with Gentoo kernel, touchpad not works)

.config file shows:

http://pastebin.ca/3126292

unfortunately, dmesg can not be true because yesterday I tried 

```
# genkernel --menuconfig all
```

Genkernel overrode my modules folder in /lib/modules dir. So dmesg can't show output properly, I think.

But, whatever...

http://pastebin.ca/3126304

Please be aware that A4TECH USB Device is my A4TECH USB Wireless mouse and keyboard, not touchpad.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

minsoehan,

lspci detects your PCI harhware by reading the Vendor and Device IDs included in each devices PCI configuration space.

It can read much more too.  No drivers need to be installed for lspci to work, so you will get the same  Vendor and Device IDs from every Linux distro.

To get friendly text (try lspci -n) the Vendor and Device IDs are looked up in a catalogue.  Different distros may include different versions of the catalogue but its the same hardware being detected.

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

allows you to change kernel settings before the build and install happens.

However it always starts from the same genkernel .config file.

It may be useful to be able to see your Gentoo kernel .config

There is nothing stands out in dmesg.  The PS/2 related things are identical.

----------

## minsoehan

Gentoo ( with Gentoo kernel, I compiled last night, touchpad not work)

```
msh@localhost ~ $ sudo lspci -n

Password: 

00:00.0 0600: 8086:0a04 (rev 0b)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:0a16 (rev 0b)

00:03.0 0403: 8086:0a0c (rev 0b)

00:14.0 0c03: 8086:9c31 (rev 04)

00:16.0 0780: 8086:9c3a (rev 04)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:9c20 (rev 04)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:9c10 (rev e4)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:9c14 (rev e4)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:9c16 (rev e4)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:9c26 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:9c45 (rev 04)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:9c03 (rev 04)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:9c22 (rev 04)

04:00.0 0200: 10ec:8168 (rev 0c)

05:00.0 0280: 168c:0036 (rev 01)

```

.config file

http://pastebin.ca/3127293

dmesg

http://pastebin.ca/3127295

----------

## minsoehan

hey, all

It's not about Kernel compilation.

Adding kernel parameter i8042.nopnp solved my Touchpad problem.

Now my Touchpad works....  :Wink:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Thanks You All...

Sorry for my troubles to you.   :Smile: 

----------

